# ZMA: Sucked Then, Sucks Now



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ZMA: Sucked Then, Sucks Now by Anthony Roberts ZMA, otherwise known as Zinc Magnesium Aspartate, was the brainchild of Victor Conte, who originally pimped his zinc product as a cure for acne, but later touted its benefits to athletes as a testosterone booster. He even cited a study showing that the stuff boosts testosterone. One [...]

*Read More...*


----------

